# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Smecta - czy najlepsza na biegunkę?

## Gosiaa

Miewam od czasu do czasu problemy z biegunką, do tej pory stosowałam tabletki typu stoperan, ale zażywanie ich skutkowało, że problem odwracał sie w drugą stronę i musiałam zmagać sie z zaparciami. Ostatnio Pani w aptece poleciła mi smectę. Co o niej sądzicie? Jakie macie z nią doświadczenia? Nie ukrywam, że cena też ma dla mnie znaczenie.

----------


## astronomia

Stoperanu nigdy nie brałam, prezważnie węgiel leczniczy i jakieś ziołowe tabletki, nie pamiętam nazwy. Smectę też czasami biorę, zależy od tego co mam akurat w apteczce  :Smile:  Dobrze działa, do kilku godzin w zasadzie i mija problem. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## hixx

Ja osobiście nawet odradzałabym tobie stoperan, nie można brać leków które blokują, zamiast łagodzić czy pomagać, jedynie szkodzi, smekta ma to do siebie że na organizm oddziałuje łagodnie, sama jednak zazwyczaj korzystam z różnych diet, aby poprawić "wypróżnianie"  :Smile:

----------


## Ula26

Smekta jest skuteczna z tym, że nie zatrzymuje biegunki od razu tylko skraca czas jej trwania. Jest bezpieczna i mozna podawać ją nawet małym dzieciom a ponieważ mozna ją dodać np.do mleka albo zupy to nie sprawia to większych problemów.I jest tania , mozna ją kupić na sasztki (wtedy szt wychodzi niecałą złotówkę) , a całe opakowanie (10szt) bezpośrednio od producenta kosztuje 8,89 zł.
 Stoperan natomiast NIE LECZY BIEGUNKI, a jedynie ją zatrzymuje w jelitach, a w tym czasie wirusy i bakterie namnażają się dalej, toksyny zatruwają organizm i wszystko "kisi się w środku", w odróżnieniu od smecty, czy węgla, które wchłaniają wirusy i bakterie, czy substancje drażniące i usuwają z organizmu lecząc w ten sposób biegunkę.

----------


## emma23

Ja przy biegunkach stosuję tylko SMECTE. Dla mnie jest najlepsza, bo jak juz ktoś pisał ona leczy, a nie zatrzymuje biegunkę. Problem mija bardzo szybko. I do tego Smecta ma dobrą cenę. Kosztuje niecałe 9zł. Więc na Twoim miejscu wyrzuciłabym te wszystkie stoperany do śmieci.

----------


## juta

Smecta jest zdecydowanie najlepsza na biegunkę, stosuję od lat u siebie i dzieci i nigdy nie zawiodła. Co najważniejsze leczy biegunkę a nie ją zatrzymuje i to każdą, bez względu czym jest spowodowana. Zawsze mam w domu i zawsze zabieram jak gdzieś wyjeżdżam.

----------


## Krótka informacja

Wszystko ma swoje przeznaczenie. Biegunka nie oznacza jedynie obecności toksyn w jelitach, ale jest także przewlekłym stanem w zatruciach na długo po opróżnieniu żołądka i jelit z toksyn. Podobny efekt powodują także rotawirusy - jest to "efekt uboczny", a powoduje postępujące odwodnienie! Na początku należy wywołać torsje i "cieszyć się" z biegunki, która oczyści z grubsza przewód pokarmowy. Potem zastosować węgiel, który dokończy dzieła (często powoduje dalsze torsje lub wydalany jest z kałem). Często podaje się także nitrofurany w celu bakteriobójczym. Ale gdy wszystko zostało wydalone (któreś z rzędu torsje, na pewno nie pierwsze) lub przyczyną jest działanie wirusa, należy już zatrzymywać ubywanie wody z organizmu - o czym szanowne Panie zdają się zapominać pisząc o niestosowaniu laremidu czy podobnych. W pewnym momencie samo nawadnianie w domu nie wystarczy. Potrzebna może być kroplówka, ale na pewno - zatrzymanie wody w organizmie.

----------


## Krótka informacja

> Ja osobiście nawet odradzałabym tobie stoperan, nie można brać leków które blokują

A ja skonsultowałbym się wpierw z lekarzem, zamiast wyciągać podobne ogólne, niekoniecznie poprawne wnioski. Nie istnieje tutaj ogólna zasada, ponieważ biegunki mogą mieć różne podłoże.

----------


## Krótka informacja

Chyba, że ten wątek opanowany jest przez panie reklamujące "Smecte", wraz z ceną, szkoda że bez numeru partii i opisu pudełeczka. Także Smecta ma swoje przeznaczenie, ale najpierw należy to skonsultować z lekarzem, bo nawet jej nie należy stosować bezmyślnie, na zasadzie "rzadki stolec = Smecta". W tym celu wystarczy chociażby przeczytać ulotkę.

----------


## Krótka informacja

> Problem mija bardzo szybko. I do tego Smecta ma dobrą cenę. Kosztuje niecałe 9zł. Więc na Twoim miejscu wyrzuciłabym te wszystkie stoperany do śmieci. 

"Wpis zawierał prymitywne lokowanie produktu oraz zawiera informacje potencjalnie szkodliwe dla pacjenta".

Nie wyrzucać niczego, tylko zawsze skonsultować z lekarzem, zwłaszcza że żyjemy w dobie telefonów do całodobowych centrów medycznych. W jednym przypadku wystarczy zmiana diety, w innym Smecta, a w jeszcze innym przypadku nie wystarczy domowe leczenie "każdej biegunki".

----------


## Kasia77

Smecta dobra jest na biegunkę i często poleca się ja szczególnie u dzieci. Dobry jest też orsalit plus smektyn- połaczenie płynu nawadniającego i smektynu o działaniu o działaniu neutralizującym szkodliwe substancję. Polecane prz biegunce śą również probiotyk w celu odbudowy flory jelitowej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stoperan to najwieksze g.... przez ten pseudo srodek moj 29 letni brat juz nie żyje kategorycne nie dla tego g...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym jeszcze dodała elektrolity i probiotyk acidolac, który poprawi pracę jelit. Przy problemach z biegunką trzeba kontrolować ilość wypróżniania i odpowiednie nawodnienie. Nie zaszkodzi również dieta lekkostrawna z domową marchwianką.

----------


## tyran

Czy najlepsza to nie wiem, ale smecta mi zawsze pomagała. Zgadzam się z innymi. Trzeba rozróżnić biegunkę od luźnego stolca. smecta nie jest po to, żeby ją brać bez powodu. czy konsultacje z lekarzem? to jest lek bez recepty, nie przesadzajmy.chyba każdy umie rozpoznać kiedy ma biegunkę, a kiedy to jakieś chwilowe coś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas też zawsze używamy smecty - dla dorosłych i dla dzieci.
Pamiętajcie tylko, że jeśli coś zaczyna się dziać, to od razu podaje się lek, a nie się czeka.
I ten lek bierze się zgodnie z ulotką, a nie jedynie do momentu, kiedy zrobi wam się lepiej.
Tutaj chodzi o wykurzenie z organizmu wirusa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem co jest najlepsze na biegunkę, ja jak miałam zaburzenia wypożniania (biegunka od 6 miesięcy) to kupiłam sobie preparat z maślanem sodu (polecił mi lekarz) I faktycznie mija 3 tydzień odkąd go stosuję i mam normalny stoleć a nie ciągle wodę, wiec faktycznie na plus  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To ja na biegunkę po antybiotykoterapii stosowałam przez dłuższy czas preparat intesta.. nigdy bym nie pomyślałam,że bez diety a tylko z samym preparatem zdziałam takie cuda, że w końcu bede mogła normalnie zrobić kupę  :Smile:

----------

